# recreational bones



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

What are good types of bones for teeth cleaning? My pack all have tartar buildup at one stage or another, so I'd like to get started on removing it before our next vet visits. I'd prefer bigger bones that they can work on a bit at a time but not with marrow since Vinny and Cherry both have trouble with diarrhea at times. Bud probably needs something smaller, but I'm open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Raw chicken parts did wonders with Doerak's teeth. They were totally covered with tater when I got him. Yep, barely any white to be seen, and his gum would bleed. After only 2 days of raw chicken parts, his teeth looked like a normal dog's. And after a week, all that was left was a little bit of the brown crud high on the canines, which I scraped off myself.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

If they are sensitive to marrow bones, I would remove the marrow and insert peanut butter instead, or a canned dog food they can tolerate. those are the only bones that will last you a while. If you want some good teeth cleaning. Maybe given them some raw meals occasionally. Like ground turkey and turkey necks (great for cleaning teeth)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Beef Knuckle Bones - aka Soup bones:


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

aaahhh. i always wondered what a knuckle bone was in grocery store terms.







i'm sure the chicken bones in their meals will help but i think some hard-core chewing is needed every once in a while to remove any stubborn tartar.


thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Beef rib bones are pretty good , too. Sometimes, my larger dog will eat the whole rib. My medium sized dog will chew one for hours and still not be able to actually eat the whole bone. They do a great job of cleaning their teeth!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

knuckle bones are awesome, we fortunately can get some really good ones from a local butcher. Some of the bigger chain grocery stores also have them, but the local stores are always the best...check them out in your area! Sometimes you can get a good deal if you just ask. You and your dogs will not be dissapointed!


----------



## waljamer (Jul 6, 2009)

Can you give the marrow bones frozen?


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I do!


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

My dog likes antlers!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Alta M.Can you give the marrow bones frozen?


Sure!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey, how long can you keep raw recreational bones in the fridge before they "go bad"? I have a couple that I forgot about--they've been in the fridge for a week--are they still "good"?

~Kristin


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Do they still have meat on them? If so I'd toss them.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Not really--the small bone (Yoda-sized) looked like it was originally a femur that was cut into quarters and really didn't have any meat on it. India's bone didn't have much either and I think that she pulled most of it off.

They were cheap, so throwing them out isn't a big deal, but I'd hate to waste them if I didn't have to.

~Kristin


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiHey, how long can you keep raw recreational bones in the fridge before they "go bad"? I have a couple that I forgot about--they've been in the fridge for a week--are they still "good"?
> 
> ~Kristin


I throw them out when I can't stand the smell.


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Going to give Max some RMBs this weekend - marrow for entertainment and then a beef knuckle (BRAVO). It's okay for him to eat the knuckle bone, right? It's the marrow bone he shouldn't actually ingest?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Vio79Going to give Max some RMBs this weekend - marrow for entertainment and then a beef knuckle (BRAVO). It's okay for him to eat the knuckle bone, right? It's the marrow bone he shouldn't actually ingest?


With Max's issues I would scrape out the marrow and let him chew on the bone. Marrow is very rich and upsets some dogs' stomachs (like my Rafi, for example!).


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks - yeah, the holistic peeps suggested removing the marrow as well, or only letting him have a little to start. So your advice is well-taken!!!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Vio79: No. the knuckle bones and marrow bones are both recreational bones. Just different ones. He might break off pieces of the knuckle, but the bones themselves are not considered RMB, just recreational. They are too hard to be considered part of the diet.
You need somewhat soft bones. Like poultry bones, rabbit, duck, fish, small animals....I know some dogs can handle rib bones (beef) or Pork neck bones, but for some they are too hard.


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification. I thought I read somewhere that knuckle bones were okay to eat - but when I saw it in the freezer I was thinking it seemed way too large! 

So Max could eat chicken wings without a problem, correct?

I tried to find whole fish, but nobody sells them around here. Except for some random Asian fish market in a sketchy part of town...oh what I'll do for my dog. Maybe I'll check that place out on Monday.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

A good place to start would be chicken or turkey necks. Primal packages those and sells them. Maybe your animal store would have them? They also sell backs. And yes, wings are fine.


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Will look tonight when I go to see if I can exchange my Nature's Variety venison patties for some other food...TBD...I think they carry Primal but I can ask what they have.

Thanks - sorry to derail things.

Resume recreational bones conversation!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Primal also sells a lot of recreational bones--I saw venison, lamb, pork and beef the last time I was at the store.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

I got me some antlers -- four 2-point spike sheds about 16-18 inches long for $24 including shipping off Ebay.


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowPrimal also sells a lot of recreational bones--I saw venison, lamb, pork and beef the last time I was at the store.


The Pet Barn near us sells Primal (recreational and RMBs). Including venison recreational bones, which is nice since we're supposed to be sticking to more venison.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

My order of antlers came today. The boys (and girl) are happily munching away. Vinny is the most powerful chewer of them. He has already cracked open two of them. They were young (elk) bull spikes so probably not as hard as older elk sheds. Next time I'll get 4- or 5-point ones for him. Now that he cracked the first one we gave those two pieces to Bud and Patch since they don't chew as hard. Poor Vinny. All that work and he just got another one to open. LOL. I don't think he minded much though... the 2nd one is on its way to a terrible death too. hehe

So, my gang gives paws up to elk antlers.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

So beef knuckle bones and beef rib bones are good for teeth cleaning?

I know Hope will take out any bone I give her, and likely eat it completely.

Kaya is not so much of a chewer, so she may not crunch up and eat a decent sized bone.

Anything I should be careful about with the dogs?


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

TxRider said:


> So beef knuckle bones and beef rib bones are good for teeth cleaning?
> 
> I know Hope will take out any bone I give her, and likely eat it completely.
> 
> ...


 
I've used them, but as time goes on I am disliking knuckle bones more and more. In the past week I have had 2 of my dogs get them stuck on their lower jaw behind their canines. I typically give each dog one that is sized to their mouth so that it is bigger than the jaw but occasionally they trade and end up with inappropriately sized ones instead. It's just not worth the risk to me since there are other options. I was out the door with my Aussie on Friday because his had been stuck for 30 minutes and wasn't budging a millimeter. I was sure he'd have to be sedated and have it cut off. As we were in the car and leaving the garage he finally pawed it off somehow. We'll be using beef ribs and elk antlers instead from now on.


----------

